# Someone else have open facebook account with my email id please help



## mayoorite (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone else have open facebook account with my email id .And a confirmation email came so i click "Didn't sign up for Facebook? Please let us know.".This confirmation email came on November 13.But today(23 nov) again that confirmation email came.So please help me out.What should i do ?And i also dont have an facebook account.My email id is mathur1995@gmail.com


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 23, 2011)

is that a conformation email? or just an invitation email from Facebook?

if ur friends have Facebook they click for automatic invitation... i think thats what u received. Not that someone started fb account with ur id  i checked... there is no such account with ur id...


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes it is an confirmation mail .This pic is of first mail that i received .
And my name is shubham.

mod note: removed the pic because the confirmation link and your email id is visible for all to see and use


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

screenshots confirms that its a signup completion process...
somebody who knows your email-id might have used it...

I guess that's the last step to get the account activated...
if u don't want to signup then don't respond to the mail..it will automatically gets disabled...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 24, 2011)

change ur mail password asap to a very strong one also unless u click that link the account won't be activated


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes.. as said by Zangetsu & mithun_mrg do not click that link for completion of signup process... 

Also if u hav fb account with another email id then u can add ur other email id by clicking -- Account settings -- Email -- add another email, so that this wont happen again...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

mayoorite said:


> mod note: removed the pic because the confirmation link and *your email id is visible for all to see and use*



Errr.....he already posted his email id on post#1...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 24, 2011)

if you feel this as serious threat to your privacy you can lodge FIR with local police !


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Errr.....he already posted his email id on post#1...



The confirmation code is more important than the email.


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thanks i will change my email id password.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 29, 2011)

Unless you click the confirmation link, it wouldn't be a problem. Whoever is trying this, won't be able to access the facebook account.

Someone keeps trying to reset my facebook password, I get 2-4 emails everyday saying I requested a new facebook password, but it doesn't matter unless I confirm it. So just ignore it. There's nothing you can do about it. You cannot even lodge an FIR as no offense has been committed. For all we know, someone might have typed your email ID by mistake.

Once a person added my cell number on Orkut by mistake. I got a confirmation code. He had to call and ask me the confirmation code so that he could remove the number from his profile. of course he was my friend, otherwise I wouldn't have given the confirmation code.

And make sure you never post screenshots without removing personal info from it. You are lucky that the mods are active here. Otherwise the person could have got the confirmation code from here and then could have used the facebook account with your email ID. To remove personal info, after you take the screenshot, open paint, paste it there. Then using the brush tool with a thick tip, just blacken the portion not to be revealed. Save this and then post the saved image.

In fact, I would go as far as to say that you should actually create a facebook account with that email ID. This is the only way to prevent this from happening. And facebook has become so ubiquitious, you need to have a facebook account to prevent abuse even if you don't use it. Did you know that it is not possible to report a profile that is impersonating someone else unless the actual person is present on facebook?


----------

